# Patio chair repair



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The seat section of an old but functional patio chair finally (7 years old) started to rip apart, 1st photo. As the rest of the chair was still functional, I contacted multiple repair shops but none were interested in even trying to repair or replace the backing. Luck being what it is, I happened to review an old wood magazine that featured Adirondack chairs and voilà the repair seen in the 2nd photo came to be. The first and last slats are screwed to the chair frame and the rest are held in place by a nylon chord that is stapled to the last slat. Hence the seat has a bit of give which is comfortable. The slats are 3/4 cedar with the edges rounded and the spacers are 3/4 dowel cut in 1/4 sections. The slats and spacers are drilled for the nylon chord. Overall a reasonably cheap fix can b extended up the back of chair should the need arise.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great solution to that problem, Jon.

We often feel that we _have_ to repair items with the original material. Your repair show that we do not.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job looks great that is thinking outside box , I think I would do the back


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jon............thanks a million for this. I just got 10 chairs quite similar to these free, and 4 or 5 of them need exactly this fix. Now I know what to do. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Jon ~ Great idea. I have a 2-seater swing set that could use this treatment for both the seat and the back. 

1. How did you thread your nylon cord through the slats and spacers? 
2. Size of cord and source?
3. Did you put a finish coat on the wood?

Thanks. Bob


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Super job. I often think that those 'house-hold' repairs are the best part of woodworking. You fix something that's broken and improve it. Often with 'scrap' resources on hand. It's creative, resourceful, and fun. I think you earned a beer. Have one for me too I haven't done anything but water the garden today.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Great solution to that problem, Jon.
> 
> We often feel that we _have_ to repair items with the original material. Your repair show that we do not.


Thanks James. Based on that repair my neighbor ( a fellow wood worker) is on track to repair a couple of his as well.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback on this project. Some general comments:

Semipro: I thought about finishing the back but since that part of the chair is still stable and comfortable I'm leaving it for now. To do that one would need to adjust the slat dimensions to fit the curves on the back. I originally went 3 slats higher than the finished project but the curve in the back made for a bad fit to my back. 

Web Shepherd: The nylon chord was nothing special, typical of the kind one uses for tie downs on trailers etc. I was also easy to thread through the 1/4" holes drilled through the slats and spacers. At the moment I haven't decided on a finish. Probably use Sun Frog. 

Berry: I did indeed celebrate with a cold NW IPA. 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Jon
Great thinking, actually it looks more classy than the original. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job. I've got a lawn chair that had woven webbing, pretty well gone now. I'd been thinking of plywood for the seat and back, may change my mind now.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*torn chair*



JOAT said:


> Nice job. I've got a lawn chair that had woven webbing, pretty well gone now. I'd been thinking of plywood for the seat and back, may change my mind now.


JUST in time! I was going to "plywood" a mesh office chair. Definitely changed my mind.


----------

